# Michael Zelbel Interview: Shoot Amazing Glamour & Beauty Photography with Speedlights



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 12, 2012)

An interview with Michael Zelbel about shooting glamour & beauty photography with speedlights.

Highlights of the interview

How to get your models to do what you want
Why he chose speedlights over other lighting sources
How he got a large following on social networks
How to take good photos even when nothing's working

Read it here: Michael Zelbel Interview: Shoot Amazing Glamour & Beauty Photography with Speedlights at PhotoWhoa Blog | Discover how you can be a better photographer

I'd love to hear your comments on this interview and what we can do in future ones.

Thank you!


----------

